# SHTF Movies



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Thought I'd compile a list of some SHTF prepper type movies. When I watch these kind of movies I always look to see if there's any knowledge to be gained from them. I tried to include some that are maybe a little more obscure than the ones we all know. Maybe you have some you'd like to suggest? 

Most, if not all of these are available to view online.


The Trigger Effect (1996) How tenuous is man's hold on civilization when survival becomes an issue? When the lights go out and stay out for several days, suburbanites Matthew and Annie learn the hard way that man is "by nature" a predatory creature. Underated film 

Dragon Day (2013) A family getaway to a mountain town turns deadly when China launches a massive cyber attack against the USA, forcing former NSA engineer Duke Evans to fight to save his wife and daughter in the New World Order.

Hell (2011) In the not too distant future, people struggle to survive their greatest enemy, the sun.

Remnants (2013) A large solar flare causes a permanent worldwide black out, forcing residents of a middle-class suburb to get by with no modern conveniences. This movie would have been much better if they would have just stuck with the activity among the people in the suburb and not stuck in the additional footage of "government officials " in a bunker. But still interesting if you're a prepper.

Right at Your Door (2006) A dirty bomb goes off in Los Angeles, jamming freeways and spreading a toxic cloud.

One Hundred Mornings (2011) Set in a world upended by a complete breakdown of society, two couples hide out in a lakeside cabin hoping to survive this crisis.

The Last Days (2013) A mysterious epidemic spreads across the planet. Humanity develops an irrational fear of open spaces that causes instant death. Soon, the world population is trapped inside buildings. As Barcelona descends into chaos, Marc sets off on a quest to find Julia, his missing girlfriend, without ever going outside. 

Goodbye World (2013) When a mysterious terrorist attack causes chaos in the cities, a group of friends take refuge in their countryside cabin. But the challenges of living in a post-apocalyptic world soon take their toll on relationships within the group. 

Tomorrow when the war began (2010) When their country (Australia) is invaded and their families are taken, eight unlikely high school teenagers band together to fight. Obvious Red Dawn rip off. But okay if you can get past that.

Electronic Armageddon (2010) National Geographic Explorer Investigates what could happen if a high-altitude electromagnetic pulse surged to earth crippling every aspect of modern society's infrastructure, including our vulnerable electrical grid. This is available, as of right now, to view on YouTube.

Ever Since the World Ended (2001) Twelve years ago, a plague swept through, wiping out most of the population; in San Francisco, only 186 people remain. Two of them use jury-rigged batteries to power a camera and make a documentary. 

Phase 7 (2011) Inside a quarantined apartment building a man must protect his pregnant wife from his new neighbors. 

Testament (1983) The life of a suburban American family is scarred after a nuclear attack.

Salvage (2009) When a container washes ashore the residents of a sleepy cul-de-sac are plunged into violence, terror and paranoia. Ring fenced by the military a single mother must overcome all the odds to save her daughter.

A Cry in the Wild (1990) 13-year-old Brian is the sole survivor of an unreported plane crash. Alone in the Yukon wilderness, Brian must learn to survive by his wits, find food and shelter, and brave wild, hungry animals until or if he is found. 

Empty (2011) A suspenseful drama about a young couple on a road trip who get caught in the midst of a worldwide gas shortage.

Panic In The Year Zero (1962) A family of four leaves Los Angeles for a camping trip just before a nuclear bomb destroys the city. As lawlessness prevails, the father must fight to keep his family alive. Old, but a very good prepper movie.

How I Live Now (2013) An American girl, sent to the English countryside to stay with relatives, finds love and purpose while fighting for her survival as war envelops the world around her.

Pontypool (2008) A psychological thriller in which a deadly virus infects a small Ontario town.

5 Shells (2012) After a financial apocalypse a young girl must protect her older sister as they wander a desert searching for a new home.

Heatwave (1974) Made-for-TV ABC movie of the week about the residents of an isolated mountain town who must band together to survive during a devastating heat wave. You can find this one on YouTube.

Where have all the people gone? (1974) Another ABC movie of the week. A strange series of solar flares proves fatal for inhabitants of Earth, except for the fortunate few who are somehow immune from the effects. A handful of survivors attempt to rebuild their lives on the de-populated Earth. Also on YouTube.


WARNING: If you watch to many of these at once you better have some antidepressants on hand.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

tomorrow when the war began is based off a teenage book series known as "the tomorrow series" 

the movie was blah, but the core of it was the "first book" was a foreign invasion, and the kids blew up a bridge, the 3rd book was better they sunk a war ship, later on destroy a airfield, get captured twice, sentenced to death once, its a good series once we get the red dawn feel


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

The original Red Dawn has some good points....JM2C


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

C.L.Ripley said:


> ....WARNING: If you watch to many of these at once you better have some antidepressants on hand.


Not if we'll ENJOY the challenge of surviving..

_"I was happiest in the midst of dangers and inconveniences"- Daniel Boone
_









Here's another thread with links to full films-
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...9-suggestions-eotwawki-type-movies-books.html


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> Here's another thread with links to full films-
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...9-suggestions-eotwawki-type-movies-books.html


Thanks, I didn't see that thread.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I find it helpful when people re-hash earlier threads. There is nothing wrong with it. There is so much information on here, it's easy for a good, old thread to get forgotten about. It's nice when people bring up reminders.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The TV show _Revolution_, look past the main cast and see the people in the backgrounds and I think that might resemble what the country would look like post-SHTF. I see small communities coming together for the good of all. I could also see small armies (gangs) being assembled to control areas of land, or to roam in conquest of others. I'd say the federal government in one form or another is still going to be a major factor, is that a good thing or not is yet to be determined.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

The Road

The Road (2009) - IMDb

Most realistic I have seen in recent years.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> The Road
> 
> The Road (2009) - IMDb
> 
> Most realistic I have seen in recent years.


Still haven't had a chance to check this movie out. I think it is on Netflix so I will try to watch next at home movie night. It has been highly recommended among prep minded people.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Still haven't had a chance to check this movie out. I think it is on Netflix so I will try to watch next at home movie night. It has been highly recommended among prep minded people.


It's great (imho), but don't expect to walk away feeling good.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

A few more...



The Day (2011) A group of five people working to stay alive in a post-apocalyptic future discover what they think is a safe, abandoned farmhouse, but they soon find themselves fighting to stay alive as a gang of bloodthirsty predators attack.

Tooth and Nail (2007) A group of people in a post-apocalyptic world fight to survive against a band of vicious cannibals.

State of Emergency (2011) Chaos consumes a small town when a chemical facility explodes releasing a deadly toxin. Moments after the leak, the town's residents show signs of mutation, causing the military to quarantine the area leaving any survivors helpless and trapped inside.

Take Shelter (2011) Plagued by a series of apocalyptic visions, a young husband and father questions whether to shelter his family from a coming storm, or from himself.

The Divide (2011) Survivors of a nuclear attack are grouped together for days in the basement of their apartment building, where fear and dwindling supplies wear away at their dynamic.

The Collapsed (2011) In the wake of the end of the world, a family of four desperately tries to survive. Taking to the forest, they soon discover the other survivors may be the least of their worries.

20 Years After (2008) Twenty years after the bombs fell and the plagues ran their course the few that remain live in fear and without hope. Azura Skye stars as Sarah in this Post-Apocalyptic Fairy Tale about a young woman's journey to deliver the first child born in 15 Years. 

Carriers (2009) Four friends fleeing a viral pandemic soon learn they are more dangerous than any virus.

The Horde (2009) An end of the world battle between gangsters, cops and zombies.

The Battery (2012) The personalities of two former baseball players clash as they traverse the rural back roads of a post-plague New England teeming with the undead

Last Night (1998) A group of very different individuals with different ideas of how to face the end come together as the world is expected to end in six hours at the turn of the century.

Dead Air (2009) Logan Burnhardt is the ego-king of the airwaves, but his unflappable persona is put to the test when a terrorist bio-attack unleashes a plague of flesh-ripping maniacs on Los Angeles.

Extinction (2011) The remaining survivors of pan-global epidemic face a race against time to find a cure before they succumb to its zombie-inducing effects. Holed up in an abandoned military base, Tom and his fellow survivors, their numbers dwindling with each successive day, desperately search for a way of stopping the outbreak and returning their lives to normal. 

Jericho TV Series (2006) A small town in Kansas is literally left in the dark after seeing a mushroom cloud over near-by Denver, Colorado. The townspeople struggle to find answers about the blast and solutions on how to survive.

Germ (2013) The military's attempt to shoot down an orbiting satellite unleashes a space-borne epidemic on a remote, small town.

New Order (2012) The year is 2033, three years prior an infection, a virus, or a bacteriological attack wiped out almost 90% of the global population

The World, the Flesh and the Devil (1959) Ralph Burton is a miner who is trapped for several days as a result of a cave-in. When he finally manages to dig himself out, he realizes that all of mankind seems to have been destroyed in a nuclear holocaust.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Take Shelter was really good, watched it for the first time a few weeks ago.

It's more of an indie movie, but not a pretentious one. Definitely recommended.


----------



## amc212177 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the list, I will be checking these out soon. Add World War Z to the list.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Watched the first episode of *The 100* on TV yesterday but it's nothing to write home about.
It's billed as a "teen drama" which means there are a heck of a lot of immature snot-nosed kids running round, and it lacks a few mature strong father figure leaders.
I'll watch a few more episodes to see if an Obi Wan Kenobi-type turns up..

The 100 (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

